# Medical Transport Insurance



## Kinsale

Hi all

We're living in rural Périgord Noir not far from Sarlat. Doctors are few and far between in these parts, and I am told by local French friends that the local hospital in Sarlat is understaffed and generally subpar in quality. Toulouse is about 2 hours down the road where the university hospital is excellent. I would much prefer to be taken there in a medical emergency. Does anyone know of private medical transport insurance I can buy to make sure I get to Toulouse if the need arises? The local pompiers and public ambulance services would, I fear, just drop me off in Sarlat which I would prefer to avoid. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## BackinFrance

I don't believe there is any such insurance in France. It is perhaps worth noting that the SAMU will transport you to the appropriate hospital on the basis of your condition and bed availability. In the case of a serious condition, they would transport you to your regional hospital which would be either Bordeaux or Toulouse for you. They are probably both closer than Périgueux, though that hospital is excellent.


----------



## Kinsale

BackinFrance said:


> I don't believe there is any such insurance in France. It is perhaps worth noting that the SAMU will transport you to the appropriate hospital on the basis of your condition and bed availability. In the case of a serious condition, they would transport you to your regional hospital which would be either Bordeaux or Toulouse for you. They are probably both closer than Périgueux, though that hospital is excellent.


 Just saw this. Thanks very much.


----------

